# Weekly Competition 2016-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R U2 R U2 F U' F U' R2 U'
*2. *U F2 R2 F R2 U F' R2 F2
*3. *F U' R' U2 F U2 F R U
*4. *F' U F R U' R2 F R2
*5. *F U R' U2 R F2 U' R F U2

*3x3x3
1. *U L' F' R U L2 U F2 R' F L2 B' L2 F L2 B' D2 R2 B'
*2. *F' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 D' R D2 R2 B L' U' R U
*3. *U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R B' D2 U R D' L2 D' B R'
*4. *L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 R' D B' F U' L' U' B' U2 L2
*5. *U2 F2 D2 L2 B' F R2 B' L2 B' L R' B' D' L2 F D2 L U B2

*4x4x4
1. *Uw' U Fw2 F' L Fw' R2 B2 Fw F2 U2 Rw' B' L' Uw R Fw D2 B' L2 Rw Fw2 L B2 Uw R2 Uw R Fw' F2 D2 F' R D2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L R2
*2. *Fw D Fw D' L2 Uw2 U' L R' D Fw' Rw' B L B2 F' R Uw2 R2 Uw F D' Rw U' L Fw' F2 D' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw R' U' F' D Fw2 D' Uw' U2
*3. *R2 B Fw F R2 D R2 U' Fw2 L' Fw' R Uw2 Fw' F D L' Rw R B Fw2 D2 L' B F' D' Fw2 Rw U2 R' Uw Rw2 D U Fw2 F' D2 R2 Uw2 Rw2
*4. *Fw2 Uw' B2 L' B2 U' Rw' U2 Fw' Uw B L2 D Uw' R' B2 R2 D Fw2 Rw' R' F U2 L' D2 Uw2 L Uw' U' Fw Rw2 F' U' Rw D Uw Fw2 Rw2 B2 D
*5. *R Uw L' U' Fw' Uw Rw F' D2 Rw2 R2 Fw D Rw2 B2 Uw' U' Rw Uw2 L' R' D2 F D Uw R2 B2 Fw' F R B' Fw2 U L R2 B2 Rw2 R B2 Fw2

*5x5x5
1. *D2 B' L2 D U Rw B U2 B Dw2 L2 F' D' B Bw' Fw Uw2 Fw L R Uw R' B' Fw' D' Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' U' B R2 Dw2 F Dw2 Lw' U' Bw2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' D2 F2 R' B Rw' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 R' Dw U B' Dw2 Uw Bw' F' Rw B2
*2. *B Fw F2 Uw Lw' Fw R2 B D2 Uw Rw' U F D Rw' Uw' L Lw Bw' R Dw Bw Uw' B2 L B Bw Dw2 Bw2 R' D2 B Fw Rw B2 Bw' Fw' U2 Lw' R Uw2 R' Fw2 D' R D' Rw2 D' Lw R F2 L Rw Dw2 U' Fw2 Lw' B2 Fw F
*3. *Bw' F R2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 D' F D Dw2 Fw2 F' Uw Bw Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' B2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 R Uw Fw2 Uw' U Fw2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 U Lw B2 L2 R F' D Uw' L2 Rw R' F Dw Uw Bw' Uw' R2 U' Bw F Dw' Rw' Uw' Fw' D Bw'
*4. *D Uw B2 D' Fw' U2 Rw D2 R B' Fw2 F' D Rw2 D Lw' Uw Rw D Fw' Lw' F2 Lw B' Bw' Lw' Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Rw R' D B Bw2 F L2 F' D' R' Dw2 Fw' F' D' L F' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 D' L2 D' Lw Rw Dw' U2 Rw2 B2 L Lw' R2
*5. *Rw' D Dw F2 Rw Bw Fw' Uw U L' Bw' Rw' B Fw' L Fw L' Rw' Dw2 Rw' Fw' Lw B D' Dw2 U F L' Rw' B F2 U' B L' D' Bw' Uw2 Fw' Rw' B Bw2 F2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Lw' F2 U2 B Bw' F2 L Rw' R2 Dw B2 Fw F2 Uw'

*6x6x6
1. *2U 2R 2B D2 2B' R 2B2 2U2 3F2 2F' F' D 3U 2L' F2 2D' L' 2L' R2 2D 2U 2R' D 2L' 2R D 2U U' 3R' 2D' 2U' 2R' D2 B' F U' 2L U 3F' 2L' R2 U' 2L 2D' F D' 2D2 U2 2L2 F 3R2 B 3F2 F2 2D2 B' D' L D 3U2 F' U2 2R U2 3F 2D2 U R F2 D2
*2. *2L 3R' 2R' 2D' 3R' D2 2L2 2R' R2 2F 2D2 3U' B2 2L' 3R' B R U B2 2U2 B' 2B2 2R2 U 2B F 3U 3F 2D2 U' B2 2B' D2 R2 B' 2R' 3U' 2B L' B2 2U2 R' 2D 3U' 3R2 2D F' U 2F F2 3R' 2F2 L 2F 3R' 2R' 3U2 F' D' B2 2F2 F2 2U U' 3R2 B 2D' U' 2L 2B'
*3. *D 3U2 3F2 2D2 2B' 2R R 3U' R 3U' L 2R2 B 2B 3F2 3R' R B' F' L' 2F' D 2B2 3F' 2F' 2L F' 2D2 3R2 2R 2U B' 3F 2L' 2B' 2R B U2 2B' 3F' D' 3U' 2U U 2F2 L2 2L2 3F2 3U 2L2 3R' F 3R2 B D' L2 2F L' 2B2 3R' 2U 2B 2L2 3R2 3F 2U' 2R 2F U 2L2
*4. *B 3F2 2L' B2 D2 2B D2 3R2 3F' F2 2D' 3R F2 R2 D 2L2 2F' 3R2 D' 3F2 2F2 F' R 2D' U2 2F' 2D2 U2 2R 2U2 R 3F2 2U 2B2 F 3U L 2B2 2F' 2D2 2U2 2F2 F' 2R' 2F' 2D2 L 2R R2 D 3U2 B2 3U' L 2L2 U' L2 2D L2 B 3F 2F2 3U F 2U2 2L' 2U2 B' 2U2 2R2
*5. *R' 3U R2 3F2 D2 2L 3U R D2 U2 3F L2 3F2 2F' 2R 3F L 2B2 R D' 3U2 2F' L 2B' R2 D' L' 2R' R F2 L' D2 U' 2R R 3U' 3R2 2R2 3F2 2U 3R2 F2 2D2 3F2 2F' R B' 2R' 2U' U2 R2 2D' 3U2 R2 3F2 2L2 2B' F 3R 2R' 3U' 2L' U L2 F2 2U' 2L2 R 2B2 3F

*7x7x7
1. *3D U' 3F R 2D R U 3R' R 3D2 F2 3D' 2L 3R2 2F' 3U' 2L2 R' 3U2 L2 3L 3U' 3B2 2D 2B F 3R2 D 2R' 2F2 2L' 3L' 2R2 B2 2B 3B R' 3U2 2U2 L' 3B2 2F D' F2 2L2 2R2 R' 3F2 F' U2 L' B2 F' L 2L 3R' U' 2L2 D2 B2 2D2 3D2 2B 3B 2F2 3R B2 L 2R R' D' U2 3B 3F2 L' B2 2F2 3L 2D' 3U2 B 2F U2 B2 3D 2U' R' 3B2 3D 3B2 2D B 2R' D2 2R2 R' 3F' F2 D U'
*2. *R2 2B L' 2F' R B' D2 B2 2R B 3R' R 3D 2U2 3B L' 3U 2B2 D' 3D' 3R2 2B 2D' 2B 3D' U' 3R' 2B2 3B2 2U' B' 2F' 3D 2F2 U2 2B' 3L2 3R' 3D 3U2 3F 3U2 L2 3L F2 L D' 3D' R' D' 3L' 3U2 2U' U2 L2 2U2 B2 2F' 3D2 2R' 3B 3D 3B2 2L2 2R 3U' 2U2 U 2R' B 3D2 B2 2B 2F' F' L' 2L 3L 2R D' 3U' L 2L D2 B2 3B' 3R2 2U L 3U2 R2 B 3B2 L B2 3B2 2D 3B' R2 F'
*3. *2B' F L2 2L' 3R2 2F 2L 3R' 2D2 L' B2 L' 3U 3B2 2D F U 3B2 2D' 3D2 3L2 2R R2 2B2 3F' 3L' U2 2R R' 3B2 F 3U 3L' 2R B' U 3R2 3U2 2B' D2 F2 3U2 3B2 2F' 3R' 3F' 2F 2D2 L2 3L 3R' 2R' 3B' L2 3R U' B2 D' L2 R F' 3D2 2L' 3R2 U2 3B2 2U2 2B2 3B' 2F2 3U' 3R' 2D 3U2 L' 2L2 3R' R 3D B2 F 2D' 3F' 3R' F2 D' 3B' D2 3D B 3B2 2F R2 2F 3D' 2F' 2D2 2L 3F 3L'
*4. *2B2 3F2 2D 2B' 3F' 2F 2D2 3D 3F' 3U L 2L2 2B2 3B 2L 3R 2R' 2D' 2U L2 2R 2B2 3B2 2L' R 3F' 3U 2F L2 3R2 R2 B 2B' 3L2 2R 2D 3D2 3F' R2 3F' L' 3R 2R2 3U 2U' 3R 2B 3D 2L D' 3R2 3D' 3R' 3D' U' B2 L D2 3U 3R2 2B2 3B2 3F' 2D' 3L B 3U' 3L 2D2 R' U2 2F' 2D2 3U2 R 2D' 3D 2B2 3F' R D2 2D 3D 3U2 2U2 3L2 D2 B' 2B' D 3B' 2L' B2 L U' L 3L' 2B' 2D' 2L
*5. *2L 3L' 3B' 3F 3D 3U2 2B2 2D' 3F2 2F2 3R' B' 3F 2L' R2 U2 2F' 3D2 2B U 3R2 3F2 F2 3U L 3R U' 2R' 3F F' 3L 2B' 2F2 2D2 2R2 3D 2U 3F2 2L F 3R 2R2 U F 3L' 2D L2 R' 2U F' 2L F' 3R' D 3R R' 2F' 2R 3F 2D 2B' 3F2 2F2 L' 3B' L2 3R' 2R 3U 2U' 2F2 D 3U 2L 2D 2U 3R2 D 2U' U2 F2 3U R2 2D B 3B U' 2L' U' L2 2U' L 2L' 3R2 2R' D' 2F2 D L2 B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F R' U R2 F2 R' F U2 R'
*2. *U2 R' U R U' F2 U' R2
*3. *F2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 F U' R' F' L' U D' L2 F R' B2 D2 B2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2
*2. *B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F D2 R' F2 D' B2 U2 R F D
*3. *U' R2 U D2 L' U' F' R L' U F U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B' D2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L2 D2 U2 B D2 F Rw U Fw Uw2 F D' L Fw2 Rw' R' Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 F' L' R2 D' B' F2 L' B2 L Fw' Uw' U' L Fw R' Uw R B' D2 L2
*2. *D2 L' D' Uw2 F' R F' D2 Uw U2 B Rw R' U' B2 Fw' D' B' L R Fw F2 Rw' Fw Rw2 R' U' L B F2 R2 F2 L2 R' U2 L2 D' U' Fw' R'
*3. *Fw2 F L2 D2 Rw2 B Fw' F' L2 Uw2 L R Uw' U' Rw B Fw Uw2 Rw B D2 U L F2 D L Rw' R B2 U2 Rw' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 Uw' R2 U2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw Fw' Dw' Fw Lw' R2 B2 Rw R' Uw' Fw R' F Rw2 R D' Rw Dw F' Lw2 Fw F' Rw R' Dw Uw R' B Fw' R2 D2 Rw' D' U2 L' D' Lw2 Dw F2 Uw U2 Bw L' Lw' Fw F2 Rw Dw Bw2 U' F2 Lw Bw2 F2 D' Dw' B' Fw2 Lw' Bw2
*2. *Lw Rw2 D L' Bw Lw2 Rw' D L' Rw2 R' F D Fw2 F2 D B' L' D2 Dw B Bw Lw' B' Fw L' Rw2 Bw D Dw Lw2 D Uw' B2 Dw Uw2 L2 R Fw2 D B' Rw2 Bw U B2 Bw2 L' R D U2 Fw2 Rw' F' U' Bw' L2 Lw Rw Fw Lw2
*3. *L Lw2 Dw B2 Lw2 U B' Fw' U' R2 F R2 D Fw' Uw R2 F' Rw R D' Lw R' Fw2 U2 F' Rw' B' F Rw2 R2 Dw' L' B2 Dw R B F D R' Bw2 Fw Lw' Rw R' D2 U2 F U Bw' D2 Uw Bw' Dw Uw Rw2 B2 D' Fw' D Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L 3R 2R 2B2 3F 2F 2D R 2D 3R2 R2 U' 3R' F 2D' 3R' 2B' 3U 2R 3U2 2L' 3U2 2U2 2L 3F' 2U' U' 3R' 2B2 R' 2D2 2F2 2U R 3U' 3R2 F2 2L2 D' 3R2 R2 3F' 2D' U' R2 B2 2L 2B' 2D2 R' B2 2F' D' F 3U' 2F2 L 2L 3U' 2L 2F2 F 2U2 2L2 3R' B' 2L' 3F' 2D' F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *F2 3D2 3U 3F 2D2 3R U2 B2 2L2 3B2 2L2 U 3B 2L 3D2 3L 3R2 D' 2L' 3B' 2D 2F' D2 3F L2 U 2L 3B 3L 3U' 2L' 2B2 3B' F2 L2 2R2 2B' 3R' R2 U R 2F' 3U 2B2 2U' R2 3D 3B' 2F2 2D 3F 3U' 2U2 3F2 3R2 3U' 2B 2F2 F2 3R2 2D 3U L' 3R 3U 2B2 2D' 2U' U2 2L2 3L 3R 2R2 2B2 F2 2D2 3R' 3F' 3D 3L 3B L2 R B 2F 3U' 2B2 R' 2D F 2D 2F 2U 2F 2D' 2L2 3U 3F2 3L R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' F' D U L F D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2
*2. *R2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B U2 B L' B D B L' F' R D2 L D'
*3. *F2 L2 D2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 B' F' R B2 R2 D F' R2 D F' R'
*4. *U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B F2 U' L F' D B L2 F' U2
*5. *L2 F2 D L2 U B2 U L2 U F2 L' U2 R' D L B' D' U' B' U'
*6. *F' R2 U' L D R' B' U2 L' B L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2
*7. *D2 R2 F2 L' D2 R F2 R' F2 R F2 D F' U2 L' F' U B2 L2 F'
*8. *D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 U B' D B L2 F' L' F R B
*9. *F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 B L2 F' L2 U' B2 R' B' D2 B' U2 L R'
*10. *D2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B L2 B' F' D2 L U' L R D B R B2 R' B'
*11. *F R U' F' L F' R' B' U2 B U D F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U
*12. *L2 U' F2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U' F U L B' D B' R F' D R
*13. *U2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' R2 D B L R2 B' L2 R B' L U'
*14. *U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 R' D L D F2 R'
*15. *L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 L' B' U2 B D2 U2 F L' U R2
*16. *U D R2 F' L U2 L U' D R F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2
*17. *F2 U R2 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 L U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R D U' F
*18. *L' B U L F' U2 B' D' B2 R B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B2
*19. *U' L2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' B2 U' F R B' F U' L' B L2 F' U2
*20. *R' U2 F' R' L' F' U2 B' D' B L2 D F2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 U D
*21. *R2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' L' R B2 U B2 U' B'
*22. *D2 B' R2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U' R' B2 D' L' U2 R' B' L' D2
*23. *F2 U' L2 D F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D' L' D B' R' F2 U' B' U2
*24. *R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D R' U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R
*25. *L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 F R D' U' B2 U' B' R D2 F
*26. *U2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D R B D' U2 L F2 R B U R2
*27. *R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 D R' F' D' B' F2 L2 B' U2 F
*28. *B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' R' U2 B L' F2 U' L' D2 B2 F'
*29. *R2 U2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B' F R2 F R F' U' L' F U R2 F2 D' R2
*30. *B R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B F R2 U2 L' D' R U' L2 B' F' D F' U2
*31. *F2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F' U R' D' L2 D U2 F' L B
*32. *U R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' B' D' L F' R F2 L' B
*33. *R' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 R2 D F' U2 B' U' F D L' B2 D2
*34. *R' B2 R' U2 L R2 U2 L F2 U' L F' R2 B2 R' D' R2 F L
*35. *B2 R U2 L B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 F L2 R2 D' R' F R2 F L U
*36. *F U2 L2 R2 F R2 B' R2 F' L2 D' F L U' L U' F D F2
*37. *F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U R U L B2 R' D2 F D U
*38. *U2 F' L2 D2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 B D' B2 L B2 L D2 L U L' F'
*39. *L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B' F' L' U L2 D F' R B2 L D R
*40. *B2 U F B U' R L B' U R2 L2 F D2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 F' U2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 U L F D2 U F L2 U L'
*2. *U F' D2 B D R B' D F R' U' R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2
*3. *L' B' L2 B' D2 L U L' U B' D' L2 U B2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 U L2
*4. *L2 D2 F U2 F D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 D R' B2 F U' L' R' D' U2 R
*5. *F2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 D B2 F' R B L' D' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 D' U R2 U' R B2 R2 D' B'
*2. *L2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' D' R U' B D2 B' R' U
*3. *U2 R' U2 L' B2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 D F' U L U' R' F2
*4. *R U2 L F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 L U2 B' F' L' R2 F2 L2 U F' R' U'
*5. *B2 U F2 D B2 D F2 D' L2 D F' D B L F' U' F2 D' B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 F' L' U D' R' D2 B U' R2 B' L2 B D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 U2
*2. *L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D R D B2 U L D2 B D F D2
*3. *F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F L2 F' D' L D2 B2 F D' B2 R B
*4. *F' L2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F L2 F U' L2 U' L F D U' B' D2 L2
*5. *B L2 U2 B U2 B R2 B L2 U2 L F2 D' L B2 D' B U R2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 B' D R' F2 D R' U' B' L' R' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 R F U F2 R U2 F' U'
*3. *L' D2 R D2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' U' L' U2 L2 B R2 D U' R' B F
*4. *B2 Fw2 F D' L' R' D Uw2 B Fw' D2 Uw' B Uw2 R2 D' L' F R' Fw2 D2 B Fw' L2 Fw' L' U' F L2 D2 Uw U Rw' R' D' B2 F' U' B' Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U2 F' U F' U2 F R F2
*3. *U' F R D2 F B U2 D' F' U B2 R B2 D2 R D2 L' U2 D2 R
*4. *R' Uw2 U' B Fw2 F' D Uw U2 F' R' U' B2 R2 D' L2 D Uw2 Fw F R2 Uw B L Rw' Uw2 F2 U B' F' Uw' U L U' Fw R2 U2 F D2 Uw2
*5. *F L' U' L2 Lw' D' U2 Bw Lw2 B' D Fw2 R2 Bw' L R B Lw2 D' Rw D' Uw2 L' U Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw Fw Uw' U2 Rw D' U' F2 Lw' R2 Uw Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw Uw Lw2 F' Lw2 Rw Bw2 F2 Uw2 L' B Bw' F2 Rw' R2 Fw' Uw' U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dddU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R' U' L B R' B' l r' b
*2. *R U L' B' R U L u
*3. *L B' R' U B' L U' R' B' l u
*4. *U B' R' U' B' L U' L u'
*5. *U B' R L U B' R L' l' u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 5) / (4, 0) /
*2. *(3, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 2)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 5)

*Skewb
1. *D' R' U' R D L R' U' D' U'
*2. *D U R' L D L' U R' U' D' U'
*3. *D R' L R' D L U D' R' D' U'
*4. *U R' L' R' D U L' D' U' D' U'
*5. *L' R U D R' L R D' L D' U'


----------



## James LeFevre (Dec 28, 2016)

*3x3: *(39.64), (28.93), 29.69, 33.60, 38.74= *34.01*


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 28, 2016)

*Square-1*: 1:41.10, (2:59.00), (1:30.29), 1:58.36, 1:42.09 = *1:47.19

3x3x3 With Feet*: 2:05.87, 2:34.35, (1:47.83), (DNF), 2:24.49 = *2:21.57 *First sub-2:00 single! DNF was a pop.

*Megaminx*: 4:49.23, 4:51.90, (4:35.67), (6:53.04), 4:54.53 = *4:51.89

6x6x6*: 7:12.93, 7:29.70, (8:00.65), 7:18.14, (6:49.55) = *7:20.26 *I think it might take more than 5 solves a week to improve at 6x6.

*5x5x5*: (3:08.22), 3:32.22, 3:10.46, 3:27.46, (4:07.19) = *3:23.32 *Not sure where that pb Mo3 I started with came from, but I'll take it.

*2-3-4 Relay*: *3:18.35*: 9.48, 40.84, 2:28.03 Ouch on 4x4! 3x3 was bad too.

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:28.72*: 8.54, 43.60, 1:54.60, 3:42.41

*3x3x3*: 32.97, 35.84, (39.83), 31.35, (30.44) = *33.39

3x3x3 One Hand*: 1:10.48, (1:26.69), (1:00.52), 1:04.80, 1:08.61 = *1:07.97

4x4x4*: (3:07.02), 1:54.47, 2:21.99, (1:50.51), 2:02.75 = *2:06.41 *Aaghh! I hate my Aosu!


----------



## thecubingmagician (Dec 29, 2016)

3x3x3 (26.08), 33.54, 31.96, (35.34), 34.74 =33.41
this was with my new limited edition mint valk 3


----------



## C2F6C6 (Dec 29, 2016)

*2x2:*
(7.74)
6.47
(4.31)
5.70
6.37
AO5 = 6.18

*3x3:*
26.35
27.79
(28.22)
27.29
(22.02)
AO5 = 27.15

The most average average I have ever had.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 29, 2016)

I would like to give a huge thank you to Mike and Mats for always putting this competition together! I know I don't always participate in these every week, but when I do, I really enjoy it! Thanks!


----------



## big_moe5 (Dec 29, 2016)

2x2: (4.00), 5.05, 4.63, (5.65), 4.52 = 4.77

3x3: (21.41), 18.62, 19.52, (18.00), 20.42 = 19.59

4x4: 2:4.75, 2:0.37, (2:11.01), 1:57.29, (1:43.52) = 2:0.80

3x3x3 One Handed: (50.27), 47.74, 38.18, (35.42), 41.45 = 42.61

2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay: 2:33.32

2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay: 7:44.41

Megaminx: 1:48.14, (1:58.44), 1:56.51, 1:51.43, (1:39.34) = 1:50.77

PyraMinx: (5.09), 7.53, 6.23, 8.35, (9.89) = 7.42

skewb: 7.02, (9.32), 8.96, 5.26, (4.68) = 7.05


----------



## Jon Persson (Dec 29, 2016)

*3x3:* 
25.105
(21.388)
25.022
21.388
(27.104)
*Ao5: 23.83*

Wow, new PB. Usually I'm around 27-28,5....today I was in the zone (or the scrambles were very easy?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 30, 2016)

222: 5.39, 5.21, 5.06, (4.06), (6.26) = 5.22
333: 13.91, (14.63), (11.70), 13.22, 13.90 = 13.68
444: 52.46, 52.38, (57.47), 53.08, (49.62) = 52.64
555: 1:55.81, (2:04.42), 1:42.48, 1:44.50, (1:39.64) = 1:47.60
666: 3:30.44, 3:33.87, (3:45.20), (3:22.00), 3:36.22 = 3:33.51


Note: I redid last 5x5 solve because an interruption out of my control kind of messed me up so I opted to redo it (it was scrambled with a WCA scramble


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Dec 30, 2016)

222: 3.84, 3.76, 3.46, (3.10), (6.66) = 3.69 ( meh )
333: 16.15, (14.10), 15.54, (16.53), 16.07 = 15.92 ( bad )
444: 1:16.35, 1:16.30, 1:06.54, 1:09.79, 1:08.05 = 1:11.38 ( bad )
555: 2:40.28, (2:55.62), (2:21.42), 2:29.60, 2:33.38 = 2:34.42 ( bad start good end )
333 OH: 35.16, 32.49, 32.66, (29.43), (37.96) = 33.44 ( good )
2-4 Relay: 1:19.56 (REALLY GOOD)
2-5 Relay: 4:41.59 (REALLY BAD)
Pyra: 7.38, (11.10), 8.25, (5.59), 10,82 = 8.82 (bad counting 10 lel)
Skewb: (15.94), 9.94, (9.74), 11.32, 12.36 = 11.21 ( bad )
Mega: 3:16.82, DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF lel
FMC: x2 y2 D L D' F' D' U' R' U R U' F U F' R U' R' y' L U' L2 U' L U2 F U' F' y2 R U' R' U' F' U F U2 f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U R' U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 30, 2016)

2x2: 4.04
3x3: 13.87
4x4: 1:11.43
5x5: 2:17.69
6x6: 5:09.69
2BLD: 22.79
3BLD: 3:56.91
5BLD: DNF
MBLD: DNF
OH: 19.51
Feet: 1:01.13
MTS: 1:03.24
FMC: 45
2-4: 1:45.50
2-5: 3:35.06
Megaminx: 1:28.22
Pyraminx: 10.27
Skewb: 10.68



Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: 3.21, 4.87, (3.02), 4.01, (6.33)
eh

3x3x3: 14.97, 13.65, 12.98, (11.25), (15.00)
fast

4x4x4: 1:03.86, 1:10.31, 1:20.10, (1:03.71), (1:21.68)
stupid counting 1:20
ehh

5x5x5: 2:19.67, (2:05.62), 2:16.91, 2:16.48, (2:36.21)
fast

6x6x6: 5:03.29, (5:32.92), (4:21.94), 5:05.66, 5:08.10
I thought I was sub-5...
slowwww

2x2x2 Blindfolded:
DNF(32.07[22.68]), 28.83+[20.88], 22.79+[16.70]

3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:56.91[3:03.15], DNF(3:59.99[2:55.56]), DNF(2:43.60[1:48.24])

5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF(49:53.83[26:14.12]), DNF(50:12.54[35:00.13]), DNS

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 0/3 21.13.89[14.04.13]

3x3x3 One Handed: (17.07), 18.67, (20.48), 20.36, 19.50
fast

3x3x3 With Feet: 1:03.45, 1:00.62, (52.03), (1:08.85), 59.31
fast

3x3x3 Match The Scrambles: 1:02.17, (1:30.11), 1:05.49, 1:02.04, (1:00.16)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: x2 R' F' R2 L' B L2 D' R' D' R' D L' D L D2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R = 45 Moves



Spoiler: FMC Solution



x2 R' F' R2 L' B L2 D' R' D' R' D L' D L D2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R = 45 Moves

x2
R' F' R2 L' B (5/5) EO
L2 D' R' D' (5/9) 2x2x2
R' D L' D L D2 (6/14) 1x2x2
R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 (7/21) 1x2x2
U R U R' U2 R U' R2 (8/29) 1x1x2
U' R U' R' U2 R (6/35) OCLL
U R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R (10/45) CPLL



2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:45.50 = 19.43 + 4.29 + 1:21.78
slowwww

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:35.06 = 15.65 + 7.30 + 1:08.37 + 2:03.73
fast

Megaminx: 1:28.02, 1:29.28, 1:27.34, (1:17.79), (1:29.90)
slowwww

Pyraminx: 11.31, 10.28, 9.22, (9.06), (14.06)
eh

Skewb: 11.50, 10.46, (12.33), (7.85), 10.07
ehh



Spoiler: Unfinished Scrambles



3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' F' D U L F D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2
2. R2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B U2 B L' B D B L' F' R D2 L D'
3. F2 L2 D2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 B' F' R B2 R2 D F' R2 D F' R'


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 30, 2016)

There weren't enough scrambles in mbld, so I generated extra 5 on my own, i hope you don't mind 
DNF because of time
32/45 1:14:15
memo in 43:34 _58s/cube_
solve in 30:41 41s/cube
total _99s/cube_


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 30, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> There weren't enough scrambles in mbld, so I generated extra 5 on my own, i hope you don't mind


Sorry, forgot 

Anyone else for more scrambles:

41. R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R' B U R U' L D2 L' R'
42. U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B' L D' L2 R F2 R2 D' R'
43. L' D2 R D2 R' U2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 F' D F2 D' F' U' F2 U B' R
44. U F2 B U' D' L U' R' B' L B U2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 L2
45. U' F2 U B2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L D2 B L' R F D' B D R'
46. R2 B2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U' B U R2 B' D2 L D L2 B' L2
47. R' U' D2 L' D' F R' B' D' F L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F B' L2 U2 B'
48. R2 D2 B U2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 L2 B' D' L' U2 L' F D R2 D B2 L
49. B2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 L' B2 L D' B F' D U' B' L U2 B2 D
50. F2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 B' F2 D2 F2 L' B L2 B D B U' R' D B2 F2


----------



## emolover (Dec 31, 2016)

2x2: 4.17
4.10, 4.16, 4.26, (3.23), (5.02)


----------



## muchacho (Dec 31, 2016)

*2x2*: (9.58), 8.19, 6.67, 5.34, (4.91) = *6.80
3x3*: 20.14, (25.25), (18.96), 21.34, 22.43 = *21.30
3x3OH*: 37.28, 32.77, (29.91), (1:02.92), 36.57 = *35.54
4x4*: 1:51.26, (1:46.77), 1:57.37, 1:58.66, (2:23.81) = *1:55.76
2-4 Relay*: *2:40.26
Square-1*: (58.50), 1:06.00, 1:25.60, 1:05.79, (1:55.19) = *1:12.46*
*Skewb*: (10.69), (32.45), 18.77, 18.51, 23.47 = *20.25*


----------



## JDcuber (Dec 31, 2016)

2x2: 6.46 , (9.28) , (4.36) , 8.26 , 6.68 = 7.13

3x3: (23.02) , 25.12 , 23.09 , (33.19) , 24.47 = 24.22

4x4: 1:40.33 , 1:45.21 , 1:35.78 , (1:55.96) , (1:24.38) = 1:40.44

5x5: (3:36.42) , 3:27.65 , 3:23.96 , 3:36.30 , (3:09.24) = 3:29.30

6x6: (6:52.85) , 6:39.17 , (5:59.95) , 6:21.41 , 6:13.29 = 6:24.62

3x3 MTS: 4:41.93 , 4:22.32 , (5:21.99) , (3:38.81) , 4:35.38 = 4:33.21

3x3 OH: (55.33) , 51.08 , 37.52 , 52.04 , (34.96) = 46.88

2x2 - 4x4 relay: 2:21.00

2x2 - 5x5 relay: 5:34.07

Pyraminx: (10.31) , 14.69 , (16.80) , 11.91 , 16.69 = 14.43

Skewb: (13.10) , 21.99 , 28.42 , (DNF) , 20.50 = 23.63


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 1, 2017)

3x3: (24.626), 22.126, 24.209, 24.608, (21.806) = 23.475

Not bad, my first try after training on CN


----------



## JWcuber (Jan 1, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.39 , 7.25 , (6.40) , (10.46) , 7.52= *7.39 *(not bad but y the counting 10 lol)
*3x3: *28.83 , (32.74) , 28.29 , (27.15) , 31.69= *29.60 *(not happy with it but hey what can u do when the counting 32 comes for you)
*Pyraminx: *(6.03) , (9.19) , 9.05 , 7.77 , 9.11= *8.64 *(pretty good with the counting 6)

2x2 was done with a MoYu Weipo, 3x3 the Valk3 and pyra was done with the X-man bell magnetic pyraminx. It was fun competing and good luck to everyone


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jan 1, 2017)

2x2 (MF2S): *7.44*, 4.04, 3.74, *3.69*, 5.43 = 4.40 *//Kinda good considering I don't practice.*
3x3 (Valk 3): 14.56, 11.77, 14.22, *11.06*, *14.74* = 13.51 *//Pure Sub 15 is good for me, so it's good*
4x4 (KungFu Cangfeng): *1:19.16*, 1:32.17, *1:51.42*, 1:29.40, 1:34.02 = 1:31.86 *//I never practice*
2BLD (MF2S): 2:27.53, 49.86, 1:00.93 = 1:26.10 *//I didn't know this would be so inconsistent*
Square-1 (MoYu WeiLong): 18.74, *22.70*, 20.33, 18.23, 15.90 = 19.10 *//Pretty good for me, but it wasn't amazing.*


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Jan 2, 2017)

2x2: 2.96, 4.97, 2.96, 5.15, 4.33 = 4.08
3x3: 9.72, 8.28, 8.55, 9.05, 9.86 = 9.10
4x4: 37.55, 36.25, 36.53, 34.00, 30.72 = 35.59
5x5: 1:13.80, 1:21.21, 1:21.03, 1:09.65, 1:09.00 = 1:14.82
6x6: 2:25.27, 2:34.27, 2:23.58, 2:29.43, 2:15.61 = 2:26.09
7x7: 3:34.19, 3:23.66, 3:24.36, 3:44.41, 3:38.09 = 3:32.21 
3x3OH: 15.83, 12.06, 20.27, 15.13, 20.68 = 17.07
234: 47.52
2345: 2:14.83
Megaminx: 59.38, 1:05.91, 1:03.05, 59.15, 1:00.38 = 1:00.93 
Pyraminx: 5.06, 5.72, 6.47, 12.86, 10.68 = 7.62


----------



## 2lol555 (Jan 2, 2017)

3x3: *1:51.97*, 2:07.09, *2:22.09*, 2:00.86, 2:02.95 = *2:03.63 //I started to learn cubing on christmas  wanted to give this a try. Any tips?*


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 2, 2017)

*2x2: *2.34, 3.41, 1.93, 5.93, 2.70 *= 2.82
3x3: *12.82, 13.09, 13.15, 12.47, 12.93* = 12.95
Pyraminx:* 3.33, 5.23, 3.10, 5.04+, 3.97* = 4.11
2BLD:* DNF, 12.62, DNF* = 12.62
3BLD: *DNF, DNF, 48.47* = 48.47
MBLD: 2/2 2:10.90 *


----------



## Alea (Jan 2, 2017)

*2x2:* (14.85), 8.25, 7.14, 8.35, (5.68) =>*7.92
3x3:* 19.64, 17.62, 18.50, (16.77), (19.73) =>*18.59
4x4:* 1:24.14, 1:24.27, (1:27.97), (1:14.83), 1:24.07 =>*1:24.16
5x5:* (2:51.33), 2:21.04, 2:42.65, 2:18.54, (2:17.51) =>*2:27.42
6x6:* 6:46.59, 6:47.22, (6:55.43), 6:50.38, (6:13.95)=>*6:48.07
7x7:* (9:08.30), (11:09.02), 9:48.88, 9:27.57, 10:22.61=>*9:53.02
OH:* 26.53, 26.81, 26.37, (29.15), (24.15) =>*26.58
2-4: 2:07.31
2-5: 4:03.66
Mega:* 1:53.95, (2:12.39), 1:54.59, 2:03.04, (1:49.85) =>*1:57.20
Pyra:* 7.43, 7.85, 9.56, (7.42), (10.23) =>*8.29
Skewb:* 11.62, 10.87, (7.44), (18.30), 13.48 =>*11.99*


----------



## Alea (Jan 2, 2017)

2lol555 said:


> 3x3: *1:51.97*, 2:07.09, *2:22.09*, 2:00.86, 2:02.95 = *2:03.63 //I started to learn cubing on christmas  wanted to give this a try. Any tips?*


I'd say first of all "practise all the time", as often as you can, in the bus, etc. For the rest I let more experimented people help you xD
Also I'm pretty sure you can find topics for beginners on the forum^^


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 2, 2017)

*2x2: *(6.82), (9.82), 6.89, 8.02, 8.12 = *7.68
3x3: *19.72, (17.72), 19.59, (20.32), (19.79) = *19.71*
*2-3-4 Relay: *= *3:23.75*
*3x3OH: *(42.21), 1:03.60, 59.46, (1:16.90), 1:07.46 = *1:03.51*
*Pyraminx: *(5.39), 10.83, (20.51), 14.29, 14.47 = *13.20
*
I got my PB 3x3OH solve! Very happy with the times this week.


----------



## bgcatfan (Jan 2, 2017)

Still relatively new to the weekly competitions, this is the most I've done so far. I have only ever practiced 3x3 for speed.

2x2: 8.84, (17.46), 8.68, 10.34, (7.65) = *9.29*
3x3: 18.97, (17.69), 18.98, (21.90), 17.92 = *18.63*
2x2-4x4 relay: *2:36.06*



2lol555 said:


> *I started to learn cubing on christmas  wanted to give this a try. Any tips?*


Sure, I'll send you a direct mesage. Very nice for only a week so far.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 2, 2017)

2x2 - *5.89* Average: (5.18), 5.41, 5.77, 6.50, (8.86)
3x3 - *15.18* Average: (21.30), 14.82, 14.04, 16.67, (12.97)
4x4 - *1:19.21* Average: (1:35.57), 1:22.23, 1:23.71, 1:11.70, (1:09.89)
(PB Single and Average are 1:06 and 1:18 respectively, so this shows I’m getting much better!)

5x5 - *2:45.27* Average: (2:58.02), (2:34.54), 2:46.34, 2:54.16, 2:35.30
6x6 - *6:13.71* Average: 6:32.66, (5:49.86), 5:50.75, (6:38.00), 6:17.72
3x3 OH - *30.96* Average (Wow that’s bad): 38.85, 31.06, (22.00), (46.48), 22.96
3x3 MTS - *1:48.82*: 1:37.84, 1:38.63, (1:18.83), 2:09.99, (2:25.79)
2-3-4 Relay - *1:56.10*
2-3-4-5 Relay - *4:26.64*
Pyraminx - *16.10* Average: 17.04, (11.23), 18.94, 12.31, (19.81)
Skewb - *45.70* Average: (1:04.69), 53.95, 36.36, 46.78, (31.64)
(Never timed Pyra or Skewb; can you tell?)


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 3, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (7.60), 7.30, (3.30), 6.71, 6.54-> *6.85
3x3x3:* (20.15), 15.32, 19.91, (14.48), 17.65-> *17.63
4x4x4:* (1:39.48), 1:23.32, 1:11.80, 1:18.00, (1:03.39)-> *1:17.71
5x5x5:* (3:04.70), 2:31.15, 2:29.67, 2:24.13, (2:07.40)-> *2:28.32
7x7x7:* (8:57.88), (7:39.91), 8:29.16, 8:08.04, 8:11.17-> *8:16.12
2x2x2BLD:* 1:23.64, 59.05, DNF-> *59.05
3x3x3BLD:* 3:23.49, 4:24.09, 3:44.75-> *3:23.49
3x3x3OH:* (40.44), 34.80, (30.45), 31.29, 31.09-> *32.39
3x3 MTS:* (1:44.64), 1:21.81, (1:16.10), 1:36.71, 1:35.73-> *1:31.42
234*-> *1:49.63
2345*-> *4:50.30
megaminx:* 2:59.99, (3:02.44), (2:41.31), 2:53.55, 2:59.56-> *2:57.70
sq-1:* 42.75, (37.32), (1:00.20), 44.85, 41.98-> *43.19
skewb:* 10.06, (15.53), 11.65, 7.26, (4.79)-> *9.66

FMC:* 38 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R U' R' F L2 D' F2 U' B U F2 U' B' R' F R2 D' F' R' U' R U F2 R F R' F2 R2 U' R' U L F D F' D' L' D2

premove: D2
R U' R' F L2 U' //2x2x2
D' * R' F R2 D' //2x2x3
F' R' U' R U F2 R //f2l-1
F R' F2 R2 U' R' U L F D F' D' L' //all but 3 corners
undo premove

insertion: * U F2 U' B U F2 U' B' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## Torch (Jan 3, 2017)

Just barely got my 7x7 times into the automated system before the week change, finishing off the year for me! Thanks so much to everyone who keeps this competition going, it is a big motivation for me to practice different events and compete with my friends!


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Jan 3, 2017)

2x2: (8.51), 7.82, (6.47), 7.07, 7.32 = 7.41

3x3: (17.16), 15.17, 15.18, (13.62), 15.82 = 15.39

4x4: 1:14.76, 1:21.76, (1:10.80), (1:33.58), 1:15.21 = 1:17.25

5x5: (4:57.62), (3:49.81), 3:52.79, 4:53.57, 4:28.91 = 4:25.09

3x3OH: 31.78, (24.00), 26.51, (42.41), 25.32 = 27.87

Pyraminx: (7.57), 10.06, 7.57, 9.37, (16.12) = 9.00

Skewb: (8.92), (12.68), 9.56, 12.26, 10.79 = 10.87

2-4: 1:59.49

2-5: 6:38.51

Match the scramble: 12:35.57, (4:29.78), 9:55.92, 6:13.26, (DNF) = 9:34.91


FMC:


Spoiler: Solution



38

Scramble: R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 B' D R' F2 D R' U' B' L' R' U

Solution (Solved Red top, yellow front) 
X Cross: L R2 D' R L U B U' B' D'
F2L 2: U' R U R'
F2L 3: U L' U' L U2 B' U' B
F2L 4: U2 F U F' U2 F U'
OLL: F' U' F' B L F L' f' L

Solution: L R2 D' R L U B U' B' D' U' R U R' U L' U' L U2 B' U' B U2 F U F' U2 F U' F' U' F' B L F L' f' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2017)

Just a warning - we are currently having some technical difficulties getting the first week of the new year posted. Bear with us and we'll try to get it posted as soon as we can.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 3, 2017)

Pyraminx: 3.90, 4.95, 5.33, 6.22, 3.81 = 4.73
3x3: 13.17, 13.63, 10.54, 11.09, 13.46 = 12.58
pooper av3rage, 2 COUNTING 13'S
3x3OH: 24.92, 18.63, 21.35, 22.13, 23.01 = 22.17


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2017)

Slowto Speedy said:


> FMC: x2 y2 D L D' F' D' U' R' U R U' F U F' R U' R' y' L U' L2 U' L U2 F U' F' y2 R U' R' U' F' U F U2 f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U R' U'


Please count your moves, I got it to 57 but I am not sure.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2017)

2lol555 said:


> 3x3: *1:51.97*, 2:07.09, *2:22.09*, 2:00.86, 2:02.95 = *2:03.63 //I started to learn cubing on christmas  wanted to give this a try. Any tips?*


Welcome! 
There's a Wiki in this Forum with algorithms.
There's also lots of methods on the net with algs or videos on YouTube if you prefer that. 
I think your biggest problem will be to choose


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2017)

Preliminary result (this comp is still open until the next one is up, if perhaps someone from Georgia want to make a move up )
Congratulations to cuberkid, Isaac Lai and Jaysammey

EDIT: This list is removed because of the many changes. Final list on page 4.
Still this was the top of the preliminary list

*Contest results*

398 cuberkid10
392 Isaac Lai
388 jaysammey777
383 Torch
....


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 3, 2017)

Will there be one of those yearly roundups for the Weekly Comps of 2016?

(Also, I think this is my first time at #1 and I know Jacob or Ray are gonna swoop in for the win. )

Also, is there a way to specify my gender on the site? (So that it doesn't say "His best time results"). Not a big deal to me, but am just curious.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 3, 2017)

MTS: 1:33.66, 1:25.71, 1:46.23, (1:51.04), (1:14.45) = *1:35.20*
MBLD: 1/2 in 9:41.29


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Will there be one of those yearly roundups for the Weekly Comps of 2016?
> 
> (Also, I think this is my first time at #1 and I know Jacob or Ray are gonna swoop in for the win. )
> 
> Also, is there a way to specify my gender on the site? (So that it doesn't say "His best time results"). Not a big deal to me, but am just curious.



Yes, in a day or two (after this is final).
I don't know. Where does it say "His best time results?". If I have written it I'll change it.
("neutralize" it).


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 3, 2017)

Not a very important detail I guess, but would it be possible to remove all the "fake" results (e.g. 0 move FMC) from the results page? In the past it wasn't that bothersome, but this year almost all the records are "fake" timings.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> Not a very important detail I guess, but would it be possible to remove all the "fake" results (e.g. 0 move FMC) from the results page? In the past it wasn't that bothersome, but this year almost all the records are "fake" timings.


I totally agree with you.
We're working on it now (those and other changes will come soon if not from this week)


----------



## Torch (Jan 3, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> (Also, I think this is my first time at #1 and I know Jacob or Ray are gonna swoop in for the win. )



If you insist....

4BLD: DNF, 8:54.63, DNF = 8:54.63
5BLD: 13:53.40, DNS, DNS = 13:53.40
6BLD: DNF 
MBLD: 5/5 in 11:43.70


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 3, 2017)

You Literally Asked.

7x7: 5:02.52, (5:06.03), 4:44.93, (4:44.43), 4:50.01 = 4:52.49
Feet: (1:26.23), (1:43.75), 1:30.09, 1:35.75, 1:30.21 = 1:32.02
4 BLD: DNF (15:00 Had Pairity, don't know alg anymore...) DNS DNS = DNF
MBLD: 3/3 15:10 PB?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 3, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 15:00 Had Pairity, don't know alg anymore...


Assuming you use U2/r2/OP
Wing parity - r2 (D R F') (l' U2 l' U2) (F2 l' F2) (r U2 r' U2) l2 (F R' D') (swaps UBr with DFr)
Corner parity - L' U L U' *PLL Parity* U L' U' L
Center parity - U2

----
Square-1: (7:39.37), 4:14.65, 2:21.31, 1:53.96, (1:42.71) = 2:49.98

I'm so good at sq-1 lol.
I forgot parity, so the first solve I had to scramble and resolve three times to avoid parity.
I learned it enough for the other solves.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 3, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, in a day or two (after this is final).
> I don't know. Where does it say "His best time results?". If I have written it I'll change it.
> ("neutralize" it).


It's when I click on my name under the results page and it takes me to all my times for the week. At the top, there's "see all his best results" and it takes you to my best times for each event for the year.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 3, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Wing parity - r2 (D R F') (l' U2 l' U2) (F2 l' F2) (r U2 r' U2) l2 (F R' D') (swaps UBr with DFr)


I guess it's better to say I dont have it memoed anymore. I have the alg on my cpu


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 3, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> 57. 22 Jon Persson
> 58. 21 [email protected]


@MatsBergsten , is this the same person?


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Jan 4, 2017)

3x3
19.47

22.76

22.21

28.51

25.23


----------



## asacuber (Jan 4, 2017)

Dang I'm on a 2BLD streak


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 4, 2017)

Torch said:


> If you insist....
> 
> 4BLD: DNF, 8:54.63, DNF = 8:54.63
> 5BLD: 13:53.40, DNS, DNS = 13:53.40
> MBLD: 5/5 in 11:43.70





Jaysammey777 said:


> You Literally Asked.
> 
> 7x7: 5:02.52, (5:06.03), 4:44.93, (4:44.43), 4:50.01 = 4:52.49
> Feet: (1:26.23), (1:43.75), 1:30.09, 1:35.75, 1:30.21 = 1:32.02
> ...



Rip me


----------



## kake123 (Jan 4, 2017)

2x2 (bad)
6.653, (dnf), 6.000, (5.946), 7.517 = 6.72 avg5

3x3
(14.543), 15.157, 14.690, 14.995, (15.336) = 14.94 avg5

4x4
(52.230), 56.244, 55.365, 1:00.960, (1:05.796) = 57.52 avg5


----------



## kake123 (Jan 4, 2017)

skewb (bad)
(7.192), (dnf), 7.773, 10.094, 10.508 = 9.45 avg5

mega (bad)
1:46.369, (1:28.297), 1:43.265, (1:57.245), 1:52.825 = 1:47.48 avg5


----------



## kake123 (Jan 4, 2017)

5x5 (bad)
1:54.016, (1:40.085), (2:09.099), 1:53.233, 1:48.853 = 1:52.03 avg5

3BLD (sort of bad)
1:05.876, 1:05.469, (1:00.313)DNF = 1:05.46

4BLD
6:40.863, DNS, DNS = 6:40.86

6x6
3:17.99, (3:39.16), (3:17.84), 3:20.92, 3:37.18 = 3:25.37 avg5

7x7
5:01.88, (5:30.84), 4:47.83, 5:01.36, (4:46.24) = 4:57.03 avg5

MBLD
8/9 in 21:17.63

OH
38.866, (49.962), 31.231, (29.460), 33.758 = 34.61 avg5

Pyra
14.932, (10.219), 13.954, 12.650, (24.189) = 13.84 avg5

2-4 relay
1:27.903 = 1:27.90

2-5 relay
3:05.393 = 3:05.39


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 4, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Dang I'm on a 2BLD streak


 those used to be my points...


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 4, 2017)

@MatsBergsten @Mike Hughey Any update on when to expect the next round to start?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2017)

No, still no word on it. We're waiting for Oscar, who wrote the site software, to update it so it will work for the new year; apparently he was having trouble gaining FTP access.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 5, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> No, still no word on it. We're waiting for Oscar, who wrote the site software, to update it so it will work for the new year; apparently he was having trouble gaining FTP access.



I don't suppose you'd care to satisfy my curiosity as to what is changing? There was mention of dropping magic and adding kilominx, neither of which affect me, but also mention of possibly changing relays? Maybe other events? I suppose I'll find out soon enough anyway, but I'm impatient.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I don't suppose you'd care to satisfy my curiosity as to what is changing? There was mention of dropping magic and adding kilominx, neither of which affect me, but also mention of possibly changing relays? Maybe other events? I suppose I'll find out soon enough anyway, but I'm impatient.


Changing scrambles too


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 5, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Changing scrambles too



Yeah, well since I'm not smart enough or inclined to cheat with scrambles I don't care either way on that. I just want to know about new events.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 5, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> this comp is still open until the next one is up



Well I have my multi cubes back and next week isn't up yet.
Multi-BLD: 9/17 in 52:14.59
[30:29.22] The memo of my previous attempt (15/17 (14/17 in the hour), 3 weeks ago) was 39:53, so this is nice. All silly annoying little mistakes that I need to work on. This included two medium recall pauses.


----------



## kbrune (Jan 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Yeah, well since I'm not smart enough or inclined to cheat with scrambles I don't care either way on that. I just want to know about new events.



You can cheat with scrambles?


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 5, 2017)

kbrune said:


> You can cheat with scrambles?



Apparently it's possible with FMC, I guess. There's also something with finishing BLD scrambles with wide turns to scramble orientation of centers. I understand the one about BLD.


----------



## Attila (Jan 5, 2017)

FMC: 24 moves


Spoiler



F2 D R' D2 B' R F' orient corners and 4 edges,
D U2 B U D' R' 2 more edges,
D U2 R' D U' B
U2 B2 U' L2 U2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> @MatsBergsten , is this the same person?


Thanks, I did not notice. I think we can assume that without hesitation . I'll remove one.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, finally the result for last competition last year:
I sort of hesitate to congratulate the three podiists (that is not a word, is it?).
Not very gentlemenlike of you , sorry cuberkid 
Congrats to Torch, jaysammey and Isaac

*2x2x2*(50)

 1.79 WACWCA
 2.44 gateway cuber
 2.52 asacuber
 2.64 cuberkid10
 2.65 Isaac Lai
 2.82 the super cuber
 3.16 fastfingers777
 3.24 G2013
 3.69 Slowto Speedy
 3.82 jaysammey777
 3.84 Torch
 3.97 ichcubegern
 4.03 GenTheThief
 4.09 The Rubik Mai
 4.17 emolover
 4.40 TheRubiksCombo
 4.67 Lid
 4.73 big_moe5
 4.87 DGCubes
 4.94 4BLD
 5.22 Ordway Persyn
 5.33 Sir Cube-a-lot
 5.41 Skefull
 5.44 No Cube Unsolved
 5.65 Joao Santos
 5.68 survfour
 5.89 EmperorZant
 6.14 Kenneth Svendson
 6.18 C2F6C6
 6.45 LipeCarneiro
 6.61 h2f
 6.72 kake123
 6.73 muchacho
 6.85 Bogdan
 7.13 brad711
 7.13 JDcuber
 7.15 Bubbagrub
 7.20 ARandomCuber
 7.39 JWcuber
 7.40 ConfusedCubing
 7.68 CornerCutter
 7.73 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.91 Alea
 8.62 theos
 8.93 arbivara
 9.29 bgcatfan
 10.87 username...
 11.04 Jacck
 12.40 skellingtoncube
 16.53 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(60)

 9.11 The Rubik Mai
 9.31 fastfingers777
 9.55 cuberkid10
 10.27 Isaac Lai
 10.98 jaysammey777
 11.23 gateway cuber
 11.50 G2013
 11.65 Keroma12
 11.70 bh13
 12.20 asacuber
 12.32 ESCool
 12.52 Torch
 12.57 FastCubeMaster
 12.95 the super cuber
 13.52 TheRubiksCombo
 13.68 Ordway Persyn
 13.78 survfour
 13.86 DGCubes
 13.87 GenTheThief
 14.85 Randomno
 14.94 kake123
 15.18 EmperorZant
 15.39 ConfusedCubing
 15.92 Slowto Speedy
 16.04 Sir Cube-a-lot
 16.40 Kenneth Svendson
 16.83 Lid
 17.39 h2f
 17.50 No Cube Unsolved
 17.63 Bogdan
 17.65 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.58 LipeCarneiro
 18.59 Alea
 18.62 bgcatfan
 19.52 big_moe5
 19.70 CornerCutter
 21.30 muchacho
 21.98 ARandomCuber
 22.06 Joao Santos
 23.40 Matthew Cubermann
 23.45 4BLD
 23.64 Agguzi
 23.83 Jon Persson
 24.09 theos
 24.23 JDcuber
 24.81 Bubbagrub
 27.14 C2F6C6
 28.65 arbivara
 29.15 Stuurd
 29.60 JWcuber
 30.25 brad711
 33.39 One Wheel
 33.41 thecubingmagician
 34.01 James LeFevre
 36.81 Jacck
 39.96 MatsBergsten
 43.08 username...
 43.51 skellingtoncube
 2:03.63 2lol555
 2:14.40 tpolakov
*4x4x4*(38)

 35.59 The Rubik Mai
 37.38 cuberkid10
 39.50 Isaac Lai
 44.23 G2013
 44.50 jaysammey777
 45.32 ichcubegern
 45.47 fastfingers777
 49.60 Keroma12
 51.18 Torch
 52.64 Ordway Persyn
 57.52 kake123
 57.87 bh13
 59.30 Kenneth Svendson
 1:02.90 LipeCarneiro
 1:05.14 DGCubes
 1:07.58 Lid
 1:11.38 Slowto Speedy
 1:11.42 GenTheThief
 1:12.34 survfour
 1:14.86 h2f
 1:17.24 ConfusedCubing
 1:17.71 Bogdan
 1:19.21 EmperorZant
 1:21.81 No Cube Unsolved
 1:24.16 Alea
 1:25.68 Bubbagrub
 1:26.72 Sir Cube-a-lot
 1:31.86 TheRubiksCombo
 1:40.44 JDcuber
 1:55.76 muchacho
 2:00.80 big_moe5
 2:02.34 theos
 2:06.40 One Wheel
 2:10.07 Jacck
 2:23.24 MatsBergsten
 2:44.88 HotPotatoM
 3:27.22 4BLD
 4:00.63 arbivara
*5x5x5*(24)

 1:14.83 The Rubik Mai
 1:24.79 cuberkid10
 1:26.90 Isaac Lai
 1:32.74 Torch
 1:36.83 fastfingers777
 1:38.32 jaysammey777
 1:47.60 Ordway Persyn
 1:51.85 DGCubes
 1:52.03 kake123
 1:53.56 survfour
 2:10.05 Kenneth Svendson
 2:17.69 GenTheThief
 2:19.89 G2013
 2:27.41 Alea
 2:28.32 Bogdan
 2:34.42 Slowto Speedy
 2:45.27 EmperorZant
 2:54.22 No Cube Unsolved
 3:23.38 One Wheel
 3:29.30 JDcuber
 3:58.51 MatsBergsten
 4:19.64 theos
 4:25.09 ConfusedCubing
 8:23.69 arbivara
*6x6x6*(14)

 2:26.09 The Rubik Mai
 2:43.43 Torch
 2:47.03 cuberkid10
 3:25.36 kake123
 3:28.39 DGCubes
 3:33.51 Ordway Persyn
 3:33.85 jaysammey777
 5:05.68 GenTheThief
 5:16.31 No Cube Unsolved
 6:13.71 EmperorZant
 6:24.62 JDcuber
 6:48.06 Alea
 7:20.26 One Wheel
10:35.21 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 3:32.21 The Rubik Mai
 4:40.16 Torch
 4:52.49 jaysammey777
 4:57.02 kake123
 5:08.73 cuberkid10
 8:16.12 Bogdan
 8:50.70 RyuKagamine
 9:53.02 Alea
*3x3 one handed*(34)

 17.08 The Rubik Mai
 18.58 Isaac Lai
 18.85 fastfingers777
 19.51 GenTheThief
 20.39 bh13
 21.61 Torch
 21.69 cuberkid10
 22.16 FastCubeMaster
 24.48 jaysammey777
 25.38 asacuber
 26.23 Lid
 26.57 Alea
 27.87 ConfusedCubing
 30.96 EmperorZant
 31.50 Keroma12
 32.39 Bogdan
 33.44 Slowto Speedy
 34.13 DGCubes
 34.61 kake123
 35.28 No Cube Unsolved
 35.54 muchacho
 38.81 ARandomCuber
 38.98 h2f
 40.80 G2013
 42.46 big_moe5
 43.59 Joao Santos
 43.95 Bubbagrub
 46.88 JDcuber
 47.16 arbivara
 49.56 4BLD
 1:03.51 CornerCutter
 1:07.96 One Wheel
 1:14.61 Jacck
 1:43.91 skellingtoncube
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 40.44 DGCubes
 43.57 Torch
 52.26 Randomno
 1:01.13 GenTheThief
 1:32.02 jaysammey777
 2:21.57 One Wheel
 3:20.37 Jacck
 3:28.79 RyuKagamine
 4:22.13 arbivara
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 6.95 asacuber
 10.77 cuberkid10
 12.27 Isaac Lai
 12.43 G2013
 12.62 the super cuber
 15.02 Joao Santos
 20.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.30 jaysammey777
 22.79 GenTheThief
 23.13 4BLD
 23.68 Torch
 24.95 ichcubegern
 25.07 MatsBergsten
 28.01 h2f
 36.19 DGCubes
 46.74 Jacck
 49.86 TheRubiksCombo
 56.33 Bubbagrub
 59.05 Bogdan
 1:14.52 No Cube Unsolved
 2:56.18 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 48.47 the super cuber
 1:03.02 G2013
 1:05.46 kake123
 1:05.78 Torch
 1:12.33 MatsBergsten
 1:17.10 Keroma12
 1:17.28 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:21.21 h2f
 1:26.98 ichcubegern
 2:32.29 fastfingers777
 2:40.42 jaysammey777
 2:48.53 Jacck
 3:23.49 Bogdan
 3:36.75 Bubbagrub
 3:56.91 GenTheThief
 DNF Isaac Lai
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:34.42 Keroma12
 6:37.61 MatsBergsten
 6:40.86 kake123
 8:23.96 G2013
 8:54.63 Torch
11:14.30 Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

12:11.94 Keroma12
13:53.40 Torch
15:40.52 MatsBergsten
17:48.97 h2f
 DNF Jacck
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF GenTheThief
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF Torch
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

14/16 (60:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
8/9 (21:17)  kake123
7/8 (48:50)  MatsBergsten
5/5 (11:43)  Torch
3/3 (15:10)  jaysammey777
2/2 ( 2:10)  the super cuber
9/17 (52:14)  Keroma12
1/2 ( 2:53)  G2013
1/2 ( 9:41)  Isaac Lai
20/45 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
0/3 (21:14)  GenTheThief
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 40.52 jaysammey777
 45.61 G2013
 45.72 Torch
 1:03.23 GenTheThief
 1:31.42 Bogdan
 1:35.20 Isaac Lai
 1:48.82 EmperorZant
 4:33.21 JDcuber
 9:34.92 ConfusedCubing
*2-3-4 Relay*(27)

 47.52 The Rubik Mai
 52.84 cuberkid10
 55.39 Isaac Lai
 1:05.17 fastfingers777
 1:06.63 G2013
 1:07.86 jaysammey777
 1:14.22 Torch
 1:15.56 asacuber
 1:19.50 Kenneth Svendson
 1:19.56 Slowto Speedy
 1:26.22 survfour
 1:27.90 kake123
 1:45.50 GenTheThief
 1:49.63 Bogdan
 1:56.10 EmperorZant
 1:59.49 ConfusedCubing
 2:06.97 Bubbagrub
 2:07.31 Alea
 2:21.00 JDcuber
 2:33.32 big_moe5
 2:36.06 bgcatfan
 2:40.26 muchacho
 2:56.20 Jacck
 3:18.35 One Wheel
 3:23.75 CornerCutter
 3:25.81 theos
 3:33.07 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(21)

 2:14.83 The Rubik Mai
 2:21.13 Isaac Lai
 2:29.91 cuberkid10
 2:47.57 Torch
 3:00.56 jaysammey777
 3:05.39 kake123
 3:14.58 survfour
 3:24.11 Kenneth Svendson
 3:35.06 GenTheThief
 4:03.66 Alea
 4:13.36 asacuber
 4:26.64 EmperorZant
 4:41.59 Slowto Speedy
 4:50.30 Bogdan
 5:34.07 JDcuber
 6:07.52 Bubbagrub
 6:28.72 One Wheel
 6:38.51 ConfusedCubing
 6:44.05 Jacck
 7:44.41 big_moe5
 DNF theos
*Magic*(4)

 1.40 jaysammey777
 1.86 cuberkid10
 2.55 Torch
 3.40 DGCubes
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.57 jaysammey777
 9.11 Torch
*Skewb*(27)

 5.25 Isaac Lai
 6.26 DGCubes
 7.08 big_moe5
 7.20 asacuber
 8.01 ichcubegern
 8.01 Sir Cube-a-lot
 8.24 cuberkid10
 8.27 Torch
 9.45 kake123
 9.66 Bogdan
 10.12 Bubbagrub
 10.68 GenTheThief
 10.87 ConfusedCubing
 10.95 jaysammey777
 11.08 h2f
 11.21 Slowto Speedy
 11.58 Joao Santos
 11.99 Alea
 19.81 theos
 20.25 muchacho
 23.61 G2013
 23.64 JDcuber
 25.61 Jacck
 26.10 RyuKagamine
 28.67 MatsBergsten
 45.70 EmperorZant
 4:20.58 arbivara
*Clock*(6)

 8.32 jaysammey777
 12.22 cuberkid10
 17.64 DGCubes
 17.69 Torch
 20.66 RyuKagamine
 32.04 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(28)

 3.91 Isaac Lai
 4.11 the super cuber
 4.51 DGCubes
 4.73 FastCubeMaster
 4.89 cuberkid10
 4.92 aybuck37
 4.99 jaysammey777
 5.11 Torch
 5.79 asacuber
 6.50 Joao Santos
 7.37 big_moe5
 7.62 The Rubik Mai
 8.08 fastfingers777
 8.15 Slowto Speedy
 8.28 Alea
 8.64 JWcuber
 9.00 ConfusedCubing
 10.27 GenTheThief
 10.94 ARandomCuber
 13.20 CornerCutter
 13.84 kake123
 14.43 JDcuber
 15.82 RyuKagamine
 16.10 EmperorZant
 16.15 Bubbagrub
 16.26 Jacck
 26.71 username...
 39.94 arbivara
*Megaminx*(19)

 57.21 Isaac Lai
 1:00.94 The Rubik Mai
 1:11.92 cuberkid10
 1:12.74 jaysammey777
 1:12.78 DGCubes
 1:28.21 GenTheThief
 1:39.68 Torch
 1:47.48 kake123
 1:48.61 Lid
 1:52.03 big_moe5
 1:57.19 Alea
 2:12.49 Joao Santos
 2:14.84 asacuber
 2:57.70 Bogdan
 3:36.82 RyuKagamine
 4:02.43 theos
 4:51.89 One Wheel
 6:56.92 arbivara
 DNF Slowto Speedy
*Square-1*(14)

 11.09 Randomno
 15.43 ichcubegern
 16.38 cuberkid10
 17.05 Lid
 18.57 Isaac Lai
 19.10 TheRubiksCombo
 20.98 DGCubes
 22.22 jaysammey777
 31.93 Keroma12
 34.45 Bubbagrub
 37.34 Torch
 43.19 Bogdan
 1:12.46 muchacho
 1:47.18 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

24 Attila
25 okayama
30 h2f
30 jaysammey777
33 Isaac Lai
38 arbivara
38 ConfusedCubing
38 Bogdan
39 theos
45 GenTheThief
57 Slowto Speedy

*Contest results*

457 Torch
437 jaysammey777
416 Isaac Lai
409 cuberkid10
340 The Rubik Mai
317 GenTheThief
312 kake123
284 DGCubes
278 G2013
261 fastfingers777
251 asacuber
225 Bogdan
224 Slowto Speedy
214 Keroma12
186 Alea
182 EmperorZant
181 ConfusedCubing
180 the super cuber
176 h2f
165 big_moe5
158 Lid
155 survfour
151 Ordway Persyn
150 Kenneth Svendson
145 ichcubegern
139 MatsBergsten
133 Bubbagrub
131 No Cube Unsolved
130 Joao Santos
125 JDcuber
123 Deri Nata Wijaya
122 TheRubiksCombo
120 bh13
111 Jacck
109 FastCubeMaster
109 gateway cuber
109 Sir Cube-a-lot
101 muchacho
87 theos
86 4BLD
84 arbivara
84 LipeCarneiro
82 One Wheel
73 Randomno
70 ARandomCuber
64 CornerCutter
53 ESCool
52 WACWCA
46 bgcatfan
43 JWcuber
41 C2F6C6
41 RyuKagamine
38 emolover
31 brad711
30 Skefull
25 aybuck37
24 Matthew Cubermann
22 Agguzi
21 Jon Persson
21 Attila
20 okayama
17 username...
15 skellingtoncube
15 Stuurd
11 thecubingmagician
10 James LeFevre
7 HotPotatoM
6 kamilprzyb
5 2lol555
4 tpolakov


----------

